# Not happy with Park Tools



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I had purchased a Park Tools cable cutter last year. The tool isn't even a year old and the thing is already dull. I have only used it on two of my bikes and only to size up derailleur cables. At first, the thing would cut everything like a hot knife through butter. Now, it leaves the housings frayed and jagged. It still cuts the cables fairly well, almost like a set of side cutters.

I contacted Park and they are willing to do an RA on the cutter. One problem I have with that is the cost of shipping the cutter back to them. It would cost me 1/4 the cost of the tool to ship it to them. Add another $5-$10 and I can have a new cutter. Another problem I have is what would the next Park cutter do? Would I end up having to RA that one too?

Now, I am not knocking Park Tools. I am just relaying my experience with this particular tool. Albeit, I have other brands of tools and have not had a problem with a single one of them and the ones I use regularly are well over a year old. Most are Chinese made too. It just strikes me as odd that a tool that is U.S. made would not last as long as those Chinese made tools. Now I know why I buy the cheaper tools.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

I've never had luck with park cable cutters. Shimanos seem to last the longest and work the best.


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had both Shimano and Park cutters in my garage for as long as I can remember. The Shimano ones are much better at retaining housing shape but both still cut just fine after many years of maintaining several bikes for my family and a few friends & neighbors. Unless Park just changed something in the materials or methods they use for making those cutters I can't understand how yours could go dull so quickly.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

- Make sure you only cut cables and housing with it. Cutting other things like spokes can quickly dull the cutters.

- Check to make sure the bolt holding the two halves of the cutter together is tight. If it loosens up a little the cutter will start fraying cables since you end up with a small gap between the cutting halves.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Kristatos said:


> I can't understand how yours could go dull so quickly.


Neither can I.



bad mechanic said:


> - Make sure you only cut cables and housing with it. Cutting other things like spokes can quickly dull the cutters.
> 
> - Check to make sure the bolt holding the two halves of the cutter together is tight. If it loosens up a little the cutter will start fraying cables since you end up with a small gap between the cutting halves.


As I have previously mentioned, I have only cut derailleur cables with these cutters. Who would use these to cut spokes? 

Everything else on the cutters are fine. They sure look pretty, but cut for sh*t.

I guess I will have to give the Shimano cutters a try.


----------



## tatchance (Mar 24, 2004)

In my shop days we had the same issues with the park cutters as well. they just don't seem to cut well for long. We switched over to Shimano cutters and never looked back. I have a set of 'Felco' clones for my own use and have not had an issue with them yet. The Pedros "Felco type cutter" works pretty well too.

Just my $.02


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i have a set. dulled them in 3 months of shop use in the winter. sharpened them and they are dull again. went with knipex cutters, very pleased with them


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

I have had the same experience with Park cutters. After a couple of months they're labelled as "spoke cutters only" as they no longer cut cabling effectively. Park is better off rebadging a Felco or Knipex set like other manufacturers do.

- Joel


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a mini-bolt cutter from Home Despot. 12 bucks and an awl to open the ends after cutting. Ive done about 3 bikes with it thus far, and a few bolts


----------



## Here2Learn (Dec 31, 2011)

Which Knipex model?? Thanks.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Amazon.com: KNIPEX 95 62 190 SBA Comfort Grip Wire Rope Cutters: Home Improvement love the crimper on these. works with ferrules and end caps


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

gsoroos said:


> I've never had luck with park cable cutters. Shimanos seem to last the longest and work the best.


This man speaks the truth!

Try these. I have 'em and they work like a charm.


----------



## Here2Learn (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a Dremel 4000, I have been using that to cut housings IMHO that gives the cleanest neatest cuts of housings, leaving the inner perfectly round by eye. - I have a Stanley cable cutter that I also use, which works well - another trick is to have an old piece of cable through the section of housing that you are cutting (if using cutters) this really helps reduce the crimping of the cut housing end


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Laser4G63 said:


> Who would use these to cut spokes?


The same people who use cone wrenches to tighten pedals. Then complain about the short life of the wrenches.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

marpilli said:


> The same people who use cone wrenches to tighten pedals. Then complain about the short life of the wrenches.


LOL. Who still uses cone wrenches? J/K, I have to on my wifes bike.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Laser4G63 said:


> LOL. Who still uses cone wrenches? J/K, I have to on my wifes bike.


Anyone that wants to service a shimano hub?

To the subject:
I might have a wrong perception, but to me park´s quality is not always the same. I think it changes btwn tools and even within the same tool over different years.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

tatchance said:


> In my shop days we had the same issues with the park cutters as well. they just don't seem to cut well for long. We switched over to Shimano cutters and never looked back. I have a set of 'Felco' clones for my own use and have not had an issue with them yet. The Pedros "Felco type cutter" works pretty well too.
> 
> Just my $.02


I almost purchased the Pedros cutter. But I thought, with Parks popularity and it being made in the U.S., I would give them a shot.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Some Park tools are absolute junk. One that comes to mind is the CNW-2 Chain Ring Nut Wrench. It is so poorly made that it is unusable on a Shimano crank. I had to buy the equivalent Shimano tool which is machined rather than pressed steel.

On the other hand, I just bought a new clamp (100-3D) for an old Park PRS-3 repair stand and I'm very impressed with it's quality and operation. 

So I think you need to be selective when buying tools and buy the best available whether that's a Park or not.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Laser4G63 said:


> I almost purchased the Pedros cutter. But I thought, with Parks popularity and it being made in the U.S., I would give them a shot.


park cable cutter is not us made. the old ones were i think. just like all tool companies they don't make the best everything. i am no brand myopic so i have many different brands of tools. nothing matches and i like it that way


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the older U.S. made version of the Park cutter. Bought it 15 yrs. ago and still works great. A shop tool that always seem to break are chain whips, regardless of the manufacturer I haven't used one yet that lasted for very long.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I am going to give Park credit. Without notice, they sent me a new set of cutters. That is very good customer support. Something I didn't ask for nor was I expecting. Thank you Park Tools!


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Did you contact Park to tell them the cutters were failing you? I'm impressed but not surprised that they sent you a new pair. I'm glad it worked out in the end. I have had a pair or eithr ICE Toolz or Cyclo cutters for nearly a decade and they still work like new. I guess sometimes you get lucky. I do oil the blades on occasion and always store them locked (not sure if that makes a huge difference).

A.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

neex said:


> Did you contact Park to tell them the cutters were failing you? I'm impressed but not surprised that they sent you a new pair. I'm glad it worked out in the end. I have had a pair or eithr ICE Toolz or Cyclo cutters for nearly a decade and they still work like new. I guess sometimes you get lucky. I do oil the blades on occasion and always store them locked (not sure if that makes a huge difference).
> 
> A.


I sent them an email notifying them about my problem. They had replied with a RA and I had then told them that it wasn't worth the cost of me sending them in and that I would just buy a different brand.

After looking at these new cutters, I had noticed that they are made in Taiwan. I thought all Park tools were made in the U.S.?


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

SimpleJon said:


> I have a Dremel 4000, I have been using that to cut housings IMHO that gives the cleanest neatest cuts of housings, leaving the inner perfectly round by eye. - I have a Stanley cable cutter that I also use, which works well - another trick is to have an old piece of cable through the section of housing that you are cutting (if using cutters) this really helps reduce the crimping of the cut housing end


By far THE best way to cut housing is with a Dremel and a cutoff wheel... I use the 36" extension to offer additional dexterity and control.... I actually combine your two mentioned techniques... I ALWAYS keep all my old cables... I run a cable through from the other end and let it protrude... Cut the housing with the cable inserted through the cut with the Dremel as quickly as possible to minimize inner liner melting... As soon as the housing is cut, IMMEDIATELY push the cable through by about an inch and use this inch of cable as a handle and wind it around the clock a few times to expand the inner cable a bit until it fully cools... I then use a shorter piece of cable that is actually a cutoff from the end of a new cable that is braised on the end to keep it from fraying... IF this cable can be inserted into the new cut end without feeling a resistance at the cut, then I know the cut is perfect...



Econoline said:


> Some Park tools are absolute junk. One that comes to mind is the CNW-2 Chain Ring Nut Wrench. It is so poorly made that it is unusable on a Shimano crank. I had to buy the equivalent Shimano tool which is machined rather than pressed steel.
> 
> On the other hand, I just bought a new clamp (100-3D) for an old Park PRS-3 repair stand and I'm very impressed with it's quality and operation.
> 
> So I think you need to be selective when buying tools and buy the best available whether that's a Park or not.


The Park chain ring nut tool does need some work... I discovered that I can buy one and custom fit it to the specific chain ring nuts I am using with my gun-smithing files... I make sure I make all the cuts square such that it fits the slot tight and square... Of course I have some experience fitting bits to gun screws...


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Econoline said:


> Some Park tools are absolute junk. One that comes to mind is the CNW-2 Chain Ring Nut Wrench. It is so poorly made that it is unusable on a Shimano crank.


Hmm, my CNW-2 works fine on my Shimano cranks??


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

cautery said:


> By far THE best way to cut housing is with a Dremel and a cutoff wheel...


I disagree. Using a good pair of cutter will get you a good cut, no melted liner, and is faster. Both methods can get you good results.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I disagree. Using a good pair of cutter will get you a good cut, no melted liner, and is faster. Both methods can get you good results.


Glad it works for you, but I get consistently better results with a Dremel... granted it requires more skill and experience to get the best results... I find that the slight melt at the end of the liner is a POSITIVE thing when utilized correctly... If you perform the "sacrificial cable, inner liner chamfer" maneuver, then the inner liner actually helps to retain the wires in position better, and there is no distortion of the housing cross section, and no measurable cable resistance at the entry point at all.

Helps to have a variable speed Dremel and know how to properly set the speed...


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

dremel is slow as ****. use good cable cutters. cut the pig tail off of brake housing. buzz it on the grinder. poke with a pick. we use cheapo 35 dollar harbor freight grinders with 3 inch wheels


----------



## Mr.Roper (Jan 27, 2004)

Laser4G63 said:


> OK, I am going to give Park credit. Without notice, they sent me a new set of cutters. That is very good customer support. Something I didn't ask for nor was I expecting. Thank you Park Tools!


that's nice of them. hope the new one holds up longer. will you post again in a few months?

park and pedros tools are ok but consider the cutters (and tools) most shops use daily.

felco C7

hozan N-15 or N-16

shimano TL-CT10 or PRSTL0018 or SHM-WC75


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I picked up a set of the pedros cutters, since I only work on my own bikes I just could splurge for the fancy expensive ones. So far the pedros ones are working well.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Shark said:


> I picked up a set of the pedros cutters, since I only work on my own bikes I just could splurge for the fancy expensive ones. So far the pedros ones are working well.


ya, I like them better than the Parks.... had them for like 4 yrs now and they work fine. Don't think they'd last in a shop that is cutting cable daily... :skep:


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

if you have any type of cutter where 2 parts go past each other when closing you can just sharpen them with any kind of abrasive. sand paper, "slip stones" made from aluminum oxide and silicon carbide will work. its like complaining a knife you bought gets dull, and then throw it away. I sharpen many tools at work with just a 1200 grit sandpaper, they love me loong time.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I use a pair of these at home, never had a problem cutting brake or derailleur housing in the past fifteen years:


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Felco for life. I'm not dead yet but I wouodnt be surprised if my Felco cable cutters last as long as I do. Their 10 years of pro use in and still going strong.


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

get them resharpened


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Im going to go ahead and chime in, I've been less than pleased with my Park Cable cutters too. I also managed to break a few Park allen heads on inch pounds of torque, on the other hand, I've had great results with the chain tool, cassette whip, all the Bottom Bracket tools, etc. 

So I guess YMMV


----------

